# DDU Cheap Trick Awakening



## Zonerider (6. November 2020)

Guten Abend. 

Die Auferstehung beginnt und benötige trotz intensiver Suche Hilfe zu einigen Maßen des Rahmen. 


Sattelstützenmaß
Sattelklemmenmaß
Steuersatz 1 1/8
BSA 68?
Rahmen ist gestrahlt und roh.


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. November 2020)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, da es auch umgesetzte Sonderwünsche gab. Fotos bitte und selber messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (7. November 2020)

Welche ISCG ist das?


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. November 2020)

Geiles Gerät!

Was willst du denn noch wissen, was du nicht am Rahmen selbst ermitteln kannst?

Bei meinem war es 30mm Sattelstütze, Sattelstützenklemme 34,9mm, Sattelstütze muss deutlich unter den Knoten vom Oberrohr reichen, damit das nicht reißt. Innenlagerhülse hatte glaub 68mm, aber da kannst ja einfach ein normales nehmen mit genug Spacern auf 73mm. Steuersatz hatte ich den eigenen von Alutech, der war hervorragend. Du hast den doch auch.

Schau mal hier, da habe ich mal eines aufgebaut: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbaubrett-alutech-cheap-trick.819631/


----------



## ollo (8. November 2020)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1146141
> 
> Welche ISCG ist das?



das musst du ausmessen. Mitte Loch bis Mitte Loch
ISCG old bzw. 03 = Lochkreis 59,24
ISCG '05 = Lochkreis 73 

30 mm Sattelstützen gibt es von Thomson wenn es keine Vario werden soll


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. November 2020)

Reverse hatte welche und wenn du viel Auszug brauchst die Shannon Hardcore.


----------



## Zonerider (8. November 2020)

Bereit für Lackierung.



Fertigstellung


----------



## Zonerider (9. November 2020)

Hab 57,7mm


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. November 2020)

du hast Iscg03


----------



## Zonerider (9. November 2020)

Ok, danke. Möchte eine Carbocage, wo ist der Unterschied bei 4x und Freeride?


----------



## Zonerider (20. Dezember 2020)

Probefahrt erfolgt, geht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

